# STB Emulator Pro IPTV question



## firsher (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the stb emulator pro app installed on my android tv box and for the most part am very happy with everything it offers. Does anyone know how to stop a VOD movie or a tv series show and resume from that point at a later time or date? All I can do now is try and write down the time on the program's progress bar when I stop it,,,,, then fast forward to that point when resuming. Thanks.


----------

